# what happend to bsdmail.org ?



## SIFE (Nov 24, 2009)

Salamo Alikom
when i go to bsdmail.org i found my self in mail.com ,what happened to the original domain ?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 24, 2009)

bsdmail.org has absolutely nothing to do with FreeBSD or any BSD .. it's one of thousands of email domains (among which linuxmail.org, which has nothing to do with ... you guessed it) belonging to and/or administered by Outblaze (http://www.outblaze.com/, http://www.aboutus.org/OutBlaze.com), one of the world's largest email (and anti-spam) providers (now IBM-owned). As far as I can see, you can log in with your bsdmail.org address and your password via mail.com. It says so on that page, and the redirect URL shows it too.


----------



## SIFE (Nov 29, 2009)

i was just wonder what happened to it ,because i try login but i fail or it does not support it ,may be domain has been expire .


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 29, 2009)

[cmd=]whois bsdmail.org[/cmd]


----------

